# Wart looking growths in mouth.



## BlackGSD

This is a 10 month old GSD pup that belongs to a friend of mine. (Posted WITH PERMISSION) These were just noticed today, (She saw NOTHING yesterday and this is a house dog that is "in your face".) the owner, nor anyone at the SchH club has ever seen anything like this and I was wondering if anyone here has. (She will be going to the vet in the AM.)
(FYI) she eats Fromm Surf and Turf with a little Canidae grain free added. She has also been getting a little Evangers Duck and SP canned added to her kibble in the AM for the past week. 

The last pic is a close up of the one above it. You san see that there are more of them getting ready to "erupt" below the big ones. 

They are very hard rather than being puss filled or "mushy" feeling.


----------



## gsdlove212

i have never seen anything like that...thats really wierd that it just popped up.


----------



## MiasMom

They look like viral papillomas. 
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_canine_viral_papillomas.html


----------



## LisaT

That link sure looked like these pictures. 

Best to have a vet check. IF the vet decides to try azithromycin, be sure that blood wok is done after starting to check for side effects. 

Time to start working on this dogs immune system. 

Any recent vaccinations?


----------



## natalie559

Didn't someone else's dog from this board have this? Hmmmmm


----------



## shilohsmom

Natalie you are right...there was a post some time ago. The outcome on that one (at least the one I remember) was not good. Please have your friend get this babe to the Vet asap.


----------



## kelso

> Originally Posted By: natalie559Didn't someone else's dog from this board have this? Hmmmmm


I remember pictures similar to this as well....
But I thought it was someone here that was showing before and after pictures of raw or somthing? Or a rescue before and after? 

Does anyone know what I am thinking of? It is driving me nuts, as these pictures looked so similar.

Hope everything turns out ok! Any updates?


----------



## LisaT

I don't recall these same things?

In any event, off to the vet, let us know what happens!


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: natalie559Didn't someone else's dog from this board have this? Hmmmmm


the image has been removed, but i believe this is the thread you may be thinking of: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post648273


----------

